# My new Red 2010 CAAD9 4 - 16.4 pounds



## dougmint (Mar 18, 2007)

After all the great talk about the CAAD9, I picked up one myself last week from REI in TN. As it sits, 16.4 pounds. Size 58. 

Only changes are I installed:
* Zipp 404 tubulars
* Zipp brake pads
* Zipp wheel skewers
* Conti tubular tires
* Dura Ace cassette (11-23)
* Added 2 Zipp bottle cages, Deda dog fang, computer, and Speedplay Zero Stainless pedals. 

Should be able to get under 16 pounds pretty easily. Considering a new handlebar (not sure if I want to go carbon or Al). Considering FSA K-Force. Also considering TRP r950sl brake calipers in white! Love the saddle. Bike rides really nice. Very similar to my 06 Synapse, but stiffer and less flexy.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Man, that bike looks great.
Enjoy it... 
Naaah.., Ride it like you stole it!


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Fantastic looking CAAD, cages match well.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Lookin sharp!
Welcome to the family.


----------



## bending guide (Jun 21, 2010)

Your red Caad looks so alive. Definitely a head turner...


----------

